# Looking to Improve my Carving - Video



## modman (Mar 3, 2015)

I've been riding for a few years and finally took a lesson beginning of this season to improve my carving and help me become a bit more dynamic. I've come a long way since then but am still looking to improve. This is me (with wife in tow) having some fun on a groomer. Any tips to help me take it to the next level? I feel like I should be bending my knees even more.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ehmmm, ur not carving...ur pretty static...not dynamic...ur not moving up/down through the turns...kind of just rolling edge to edge and not getting on edge. Slow down and make some wide sweeping turns mixed with some short radius turns. And get down, squat low...bend and drive those knees...ur hardly bending them and certainly not pumping up and down in your turns. Ur really doing shallow turns just rocking from edge to edge. Rail some turns...SQUAT BIG and reach down with your lead hand and grab the elevated edge when making a heelside rail and reach with your rear hand and grab the elevated edge when going toeside.

btw...your old lady is more dynamic than u r


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I concur with Wrath on this^^ you need to ask your wife how she can be more dynamic than you:facepalm1: all kidding aside, you need to be on edge more, bend the knees and push down on your knees and ankle for your toe side, then sit down a bit on your heelside and pull your toes up and point your forward knee toward the direction your going. Watch your wife on this vid, she is doing preeeetty good.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

You body is too stiff.
Your bend your upper body too much at the waist as a result you are not using your hip to shift and stack weight.


----------



## handsomehwang (Apr 3, 2013)

Your heelside isn't bad but you need to get a bit lower. Your hips are sinking but you need to use your knees a bit more and get down.

Your toeside needs a lot more work. You aren't using your hips or your knees and you look very cautious going on the toe side. You're standing tall and it just looks like you are just using your ankles to make that turn.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Rode just like you were. I had to force myself to squat. Also pushed my stance a bit wider to get my knees bent. I push on my front foot and rotate my front foots knee in and out to get the board to turn. Hard to write how to do that. You should be moving your hips more. Took me a bit to get the motion down and not over think it. try going down a beginner hill and squat up and down to get a feeling for the way your body moves.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

ehm..that's not carving even by my low standards. Also Is it just me or you board is REALLY long??


----------



## modman (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. Sounds like I've got a lot of work to do! 

A big part of the advice the instructor had for me was (a) to get much lower generally and (b) keep doing the up-and-down drills while riding some long greens and blues to get comfortable with the movement. I have been trying both a lot since I took the last video and hope to take another this weekend to check out my progress.



t21 said:


> you need to be on edge more, bend the knees and push down on your knees and ankle for your toe side, then sit down a bit on your heelside and pull your toes up and point your forward knee toward the direction your going.


Thanks--I like the advice about pushing down on my knees. I've only been concentrating on putting pressure on my toes. This might help me get on the edge more. Also, I haven't heard about leading with my downhill knee--I'll give it a try!



speedjason said:


> You body is too stiff.
> Your bend your upper body too much at the waist as a result you are not using your hip to shift and stack weight.


Thanks for the video, Jason. It's great--I'll work on its tips.



handsomehwang said:


> you need to get a bit lower. Your hips are sinking but you need to use your knees a bit more and get down


Thanks! I'm going to work on squatting a lot more



thedru13 said:


> I push on my front foot and rotate my front foots knee in and out to get the board to turn. Hard to write how to do that.


I think I get what you're saying. I'll work on it, thanks!



cookiedog said:


> Also Is it just me or you board is REALLY long??


It might be long, but I think its the fisheye lens on the camera, too. It's a 157W, got it cheap from a friend. I wear a size 11 (with reduced footprint) so I think I can get away with a narrow board. I picked up a 154 on a great end-of-season sale to try this weekend. We'll see if it helps!



wrathfuldeity said:


> And get down, squat low...bend and drive those knees...ur hardly bending them and certainly not pumping up and down in your turns. Ur really doing shallow turns just rocking from edge to edge. Rail some turns...SQUAT BIG and reach down with your lead hand and grab the elevated edge when making a heelside rail and reach with your rear hand and grab the elevated edge when going toeside.


Thank you!! I had trouble squatting because I felt like I wasn't stacking my weight over my board and just sticking my ass out too much. I like the tip with grabbing the edge to keep the weight stacked. I'll work on it!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

modman said:


> Thanks everyone for the feedback. Sounds like I've got a lot of work to do!
> 
> A big part of the advice the instructor had for me was (a) to get much lower generally and (b) keep doing the up-and-down drills while riding some long greens and blues to get comfortable with the movement. I have been trying both a lot since I took the last video and hope to take another this weekend to check out my progress.
> 
> ...


Here ya go....sling'n it...there is actually abunch of stuff in there...pay attention to the squat and getting dynamic drill adn use your leading index finger to reach down and point to the center of the heel/toe side turns...btw carving takes alot of time...and its not something you pick up in the first few years of riding unless your are riding 5x/week.


----------



## modman (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks, wrath. I really do appreciate all the advice and plan to take my time and trying to incorporate it. I don't get out 5 times a week, but make it whenever I can. We're generally out once or twice a week, full days each time we go. 

What do you mean by pointing to the center of the turns? Do you mean pointing to the center of the lifted edge of the board? Or somewhere on the run in the snow where the middle of the circle would be?


----------



## scrotumphillips (Oct 27, 2012)

If that isn't carving, then what is?

I always thought carving was just staying purely on edge and not scrubbing any speed. Looks like he loses an edge a couple times, but for the most part it looks clean.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

modman said:


> Thanks, wrath. I really do appreciate all the advice and plan to take my time and trying to incorporate it. I don't get out 5 times a week, but make it whenever I can. We're generally out once or twice a week, full days each time we go.
> 
> What do you mean by pointing to the center of the turns? Do you mean pointing to the center of the lifted edge of the board? Or somewhere on the run in the snow where the middle of the circle would be?


On the run in the snow where the middle of the circle would be? 

remember besides going up and down (compressing...in the middle/apex)...you are moving fore (beginning of the turn), middle at the apex of the turn and aft at the end of the turn (extending).... like in the vid that speedjason posted


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

scrotumphillips said:


> If that isn't carving, then what is?
> 
> I always thought carving was just staying purely on edge and not scrubbing any speed. Looks like he loses an edge a couple times, but for the most part it looks clean.


He was doing mostly cross-over carves and his turns are between a slip turn and carve turn.
You can see his edge transition is not very smooth a bit of force where it starts out with a slip turn and then the edge locks in becomes a carve. This is because he was not unweighting and weighting the board between edge changes. Remember how hard you can push on the board is related to how big the angle between the snow and the board. So the bigger the angle, the more weight you can stack on your board.
If you really carve, all you should see in the snow is about maybe 1 in wide groves even at the edge transition. There will be some disconnection when you change edges but you should not see any wide slip turns otherwise you are stacking your weight too soon on the edges or the transition is not smooth enough.


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

scrotumphillips said:


> If that isn't carving, then what is?
> 
> I always thought carving was just staying purely on edge and not scrubbing any speed. Looks like he loses an edge a couple times, but for the most part it looks clean.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought so. They're shallow carves with low edge angles, but he's riding the edge on most of those. Two good objectives to work toward might be to stay on edge longer and achieve higher edge angles. These will give your carving more speed control.

On easy, groomed terrain:

First, check uphill to make sure you have some space, because you'll need it. Start from a flat base going down the fall line and get a little speed. Very gradually tilt the board on edge, slowly increasing the edge angle until you find a comfortable carve. Then just follow that carve until you come to a stop because you're going uphill. Then, flat base down the hill again and do the same thing on the other edge. See how high you can get your edge angle without losing your balance (the slower you go, the harder this is) or booting out. Eventually you'll want to start connecting them, so just start changing edges when you feel like you've controlled your speed enough to handle the additional speed you'll get while carving the next turn.

As for your upper body, it looks pretty stable and quiet, which is good. It is leaning, as people have pointed out. I'd suggest to become more aware of your ankles, and see if you can use a larger range of motion in that joint. The lower body joints are basically the hips, knees, and ankles, and the flexion at the hips/waist could be compensating for a lack of ankle mobility. Stronger, more flexible ankles will take your riding to the next level. and my riding. and everyone else's riding.

Getting more dynamic would be also good, but I think we have some good threads on that already. Focusing on one thing at a time when practicing is good anyway.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

stillz said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought so. They're shallow carves with low edge angles, but he's riding the edge on most of those. Two good objectives to work toward might be to stay on edge longer and achieve higher edge angles. These will give your carving more speed control.
> 
> On easy, groomed terrain:
> 
> ...


This.

The previous post are pretty unhelpful. This guy is learning to carve, no need for anything dynamic just yet. 

Like stills said, try and close off your turns a little to control your speed and work on increasing that edge/managing pressure. 

One step at a time.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Not a bad start, youre almost carving, just a couple of pointers from what I saw
1. More dynamic
2. Sit down more on your butt on heelside
3. Thrust out your hip(hump motion) more on toeside
4. Lean upper body forward on turn entry, lean upper body back on exit
5. More ankle!
Have fun and good luck!


----------



## modman (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks again everyone for the advice. I only made it out once since my last post, but spent some time trying to implement the suggestions. I'm definitely having trouble squatting enough (my wife keeps telling me to bend my knees more) but I'm trying. The trick of trying to grab the raised edge has helped.

The conditions weren't idea, it was 42 degrees out and super soft. But, I made the best of it. Here's an updated video of me trying to make wider turns, lead with my front knee, and squat a bit more. I'm still way too static, and an instructor I asked for a quick tip suggested I slowly traverse through the moguls. I did that a bit after this video which has got me to feel the up/down motion pretty well. I'll work on that next.

Anyways, here's an updated video. Thanks again for any suggestions.


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm working on the same, feel like my toe side is ok, but would wash out on heel side on occasion. Try keeping your arms inside. Looks like you have an invisible girlfriend. Keep your hands near your knees, even holding your pant leg if needed. Forces you to stay neutral and a lowered stance.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

definitely improved, straighten your back abit more and squat more...you are bent at the waist...don't be afraid to squat....try that squat drill of riding with your elbows on your knees....stand up at the transitions and squat big at the apex of the turn. And you got abit of invisible girlfriend...grab you pant leg with your rear hand. You are doing well...keep at it. About squatting...check your stance width...are you wide enough?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Looks much better. Definitely more improvement.
Now try to add more flexibility at the hip.
Imagine sitting when you on your heel edge and peeing leaning over the toilet.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

more upweighting coming out of the carve, get that thing pumping...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

PorkCereal said:


> I'm working on the same, feel like my toe side is ok, but would wash out on heel side on occasion....


That was my problem as well last season. I was staying high up on edge and getting lots of angle and bite toeside. Transitions from toe to heel & vise versa, were usually pretty good too! But I would frequently wash out completely bouncing hard off my ass. Or at best, end up skidding the tail out some when trying to finish the heelside carve. Shallower carved "S's" heelside were usually ok. But _really_ pushing into the carve? Trying to fully engage the edge and sidecut to really bite and let me rail thru the turn? Trying to complete a full "C" shape and finish up fully perpendicular to the fall line at speed? I just couldn't seem to get consistent with the results or my technique heelside. :dunno:

No video to show as an example. And I'm out on injured reserve this whole season, so can't practice anything. But if my description of the problem brings a specific fix to mind from anyone? I'd really appreciate hearing about it.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey man, good job.

First of all, you were very receptive and accepted what seemed like "harsh criticism" by being humble. Thumbs up.

As a result, your turns look much improved.

Still seems you need a bit more work on the toeside turns; maybe try 'finishing' them a bit more. This happens to me too; for some reason, the toe to heel turn transition is easier so i tend to rush out of the toe carve...

Also what Wrath said, looks like you're crouching all along.... make sure you squat up/extend legs & squat down, at different points in the turn.


----------



## modman (Mar 3, 2015)

Resurrecting my old thread for an update and hopefully continued advice and recommendations from everyone again. 

I've only been able to get out 3 days this year because of the lack of snow on the ice coast. Between my last post and this season, I've read this thread and everyone's advice a number of times and have tried to implement the suggestions this year. I feel like I'm on the right track, but would appreciate any suggestions to get even better. Updated video from earlier today:


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

That is much better, you are carving now:smile: Practice your hump and dump motion when transitioning from edge to edge cuz you are still a bit stiff, but the more you do this you will feel more confident carving and it will just come naturally while you ride.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I think you are doing pretty good.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

modman said:


> Resurrecting my old thread for an update and hopefully continued advice and recommendations from everyone again.
> 
> I've only been able to get out 3 days this year because of the lack of snow on the ice coast. Between my last post and this season, I've read this thread and everyone's advice a number of times and have tried to implement the suggestions this year. I feel like I'm on the right track, but would appreciate any suggestions to get even better. Updated video from earlier today


Your doing well, you cracked the code, only thing holding you back at this point is time on the hill.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Getting on a more challenging runs, hill, or terrain will perhaps force you to again, up the game. And start to mob around with better riders...caboose a train.

btw...nice improvement.


----------



## modman (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks, everyone. I'll be hitting the hill 6 or 8 more times this season, I hope. I'll be sure to keep practicing and challenging myself.

And as a bonus, here's my (always-has-had-better-form-than-me) wife shredding down the same run. This year she's found a liking for the park! :dropjaw:


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

Great tag team!! Looking good the both of you.


----------



## modman (Mar 3, 2015)

Holy old thread revival!

Been out a few times this year and wanted to share my progress. I took a lesson earlier this year and was told to work on my angulation. I think it's a lot better now. I've also been working on switching edges quicker, which was what I was practicing a bit on the run in the video below. I definitely feel like I've improved a lot since my first video two years ago. Thanks again for everyone's help! Still working on my back arm... :facepalm1:





Bonus wife video!





We're always looking to get better. Any advice/suggestions/constructive critisim would really be appreciated! :grin:


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I can see the progress within your videos. good shit man. get your butt lower like doing squats and then try pushing off your legs. compress and release. don't worry about your arms... but I'm one to talk, I never filmed nor seen myself filmed so idk if I'm doing it right. haha


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Your back arm is fine...you look really solid out there and so does wifey! I noticed she's leaning forward at the waist, something I haven't been able to fix myself. It's noticeable in my edits sometimes and though I am mindful of it riding I can't always correct it. I'm a good rider, but those hips and booty on women can be really hard to tuck in lol.


----------

